# Screen Wraps



## sacauskis (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm running freebsd 8.0 on an intel DH55HC board with an I3 processor.  It is using the onboard video. 
From the Xorg.log the chipset is:

```
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM: Intel(R)Ironlake Desktop Graphics Chipset Accelerated VGA BIOS
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 1.0
(II) VESA(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: Intel Corporation
```
The problem I'm having is that the screen wraps such that the rightmost part of the screen is on the left part of the monitor.  As the attached image shows.  

The relevent definitions in the Xorg.conf in /etc/X11 are:

```
Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "KDS"
        ModelName    "XF-9b"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "vesa"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "Ironlake Desktop Graphics Controller"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth 24
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```
Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## phoenix (Jun 10, 2010)

This is usually caused by an invalid monitor refresh rate/range for that resolution.

In your screen section, try adding a resolution line.  Start with something very small, like 800x600.  If that works, then increase it steps until it fits the screent (1024x768, 1280x1024, etc).


```
Section "Screen"
        Identifier      "Screen0"
        Device          "Card0"
        Monitor         "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport        0 0
                Depth           24
                Modes           "800x600"
        EndSubSection
```


----------



## zeiz (Jun 10, 2010)

Put following lines in xorg.conf:

```
HorizSync      30-50
VertRefresh    56-75
```
 (change numbers for whatever is in your monitor specification) in Section "Monitor" AND

```
Modes    "1280x1024" "800x600"
```
 (change for default monitor resolution mentioned in its specification) in SubSection "Display" (Section "Screen")


----------



## sacauskis (Jun 11, 2010)

I made the following changes but still no joy.  

```
Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "KDS"
        ModelName    "XF-9b"
        HorizSync    30-98
        VertRefresh 50-160
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "vesa"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "Ironlake Desktop Graphics Controller"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth 24
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
                Modes   "1200x1600"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 11, 2010)

sacauskis said:
			
		

> I made the following changes but still no joy.
> 
> ```
> Section "Device"
> ...



Modes is backward, should be 1600x1200.  Can the vesa driver actually do that?  Try something reasonable like 1024x768 first.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 11, 2010)

> HorizSync 30-98
> VertRefresh 50-160


This is from your monitor's specification? 


> "1200x1600"


 Do you have custom built monitor?
Seriously, are those data correct assuming 1600x1200?
By the way, could you attach Xorg.0.log?

PS. I found data for XF-9Bs:


> Recommended Resolution  1280x1024 / 85Hz
> Maximum Resolution 	1600x1200 / 65Hz
> Horizontal Freq. (kHz) 	30 - 86kHz
> Vertical Freq. (Hz) 	50 -160Hz
> Dot Rate (MHz) 	145MHz


So try 
	
	



```
"1600x1200" "1280x1024"
```
 in your xorg.conf
If still problem show us your /var/log/Xorg.0.log


----------



## sacauskis (Jun 11, 2010)

No It's not 1200x1600 I fat fingered it in wrong.  I've attached the Xorg.log (had to zip it) and the xorg.conf files.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 11, 2010)

Your monitor's EDID says it supports 1280x1024@75Hz, so set VertRefresh to 75 and Modes to "1280x1024".

The Keyboard0 and Mouse0 InputDevice entries in your xorg.conf aren't doing anything, since hal is autoadding those devices.  You could remove all the InputDevice sections and entries in ServerLayout.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2010)

If the monitor reports it's capabilities with EDID just completely remove the HorizSync and VerRefresh lines.


----------



## sacauskis (Jun 11, 2010)

Still  no joy.


```
Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "KDS"
        ModelName    "XF-9b"
        HorizSync    30-86
        VertRefresh  75
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "vesa"
        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"
        BoardName   "Ironlake Desktop Graphics Controller"
        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth 24
        SubSection "Display"
                Viewport   0 0
                Depth     24
                Modes   "1280x1024"
        EndSubSection
EndSection
```


----------



## sacauskis (Jun 11, 2010)

SirDice said:
			
		

> If the monitor reports it's capabilities with EDID just completely remove the HorizSync and VerRefresh lines.



Still no joy.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 11, 2010)

Adjust the settings on your monitor.


----------



## sacauskis (Jun 13, 2010)

Looks like it's a driver issue.  I have a linux box and it uses intel as the driver.  I tried setting the linux box driver to vesa I get the same screen wrap.  I tried to use the intel driver from ports but it cause the Xserver to crash. Where are drivers stored on the file system?


----------



## kpedersen (Jun 13, 2010)

I used to have a very similar problem about 5 years ago when I tried Debian on a Radeon 9700 1280x800 laptop setup.

I never found out what the problem was,

But it is good to know that video support in open-source operating systems has progressed greatly in the last 5 years haha. (although in all fairness Windows 7 doesn't support the Radeon 9700 full stop)


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 13, 2010)

sacauskis said:
			
		

> Looks like it's a driver issue.  I have a linux box and it uses intel as the driver.  I tried setting the linux box driver to vesa I get the same screen wrap.  I tried to use the intel driver from ports but it cause the Xserver to crash.



Details are important, and we probably should have asked about this earlier.  What version is the intel driver on Linux?

On FreeBSD, can you get /var/log/Xorg.0.log with the intel driver installed (but without xorg.conf)?  Please show it if you can.

If it's a driver problem that can be fixed on FreeBSD, the freebsd-x11 mailing list is a better place to ask.



> Where are drivers stored on the file system?



/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers, but please don't mess with them directly.


----------



## zeiz (Jun 13, 2010)

You have typical and pretty good CRT monitor. It must work unless it manually adjusted wrongly. Vesa driver works everywhere with even "not supported" wide screen resolutions so it's not the reason though it may fail because of manual tune up to something exotic.
Before removing anything from xorg.conf(as perhaps useless) I would make it work first. You may want to save your current xorg.conf as xorg.conf.backup and run *X -configure* again then copy /root/xorg.conf.new to /etc/X11/xorg.conf again and work with it.
As SirDice said the problem could be in manual tune up (handles, buttons) so that virtual desktop could be scrolled away. I would play with handles/buttons first and then try:

```
SubSection "Display"
       Virtual   1600 1200
       Modes "1280x1024"
EndSubSection
```
Maybe also: Modes "1280x1024x80"
Finally in your Xorg.0.log:

```
Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  135.00  1280 1296 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync +vsync (80.0 kHz)
Modeline "1280x1024"x0.0  157.50  1280 1344 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1072 +hsync +vsync (91.1 kHz)
```
Since your monitor has pixel clock 145MHz 157.50 from second line looks a bit risky but first line (135.00) is fine.
Try to put it as is (only remove '(80.0 kHz)')in Section "Monitor".


----------

